# Who carries a multi-tool/Leatherman?



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

I got a Leatherman as a Christmas gift, and it seems like it could come in handy here and there, but then again, it seems a little redundant to carry it when I have all this stuff in my tool pouch. 

Do you guys carry them?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Leatherman Wave, never leave the house without it.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I have 2, but I never take it to work, one stays in my jeep.. 
I know that if I carried it I would use it sooner or later and get zapped..


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

I have a SOG version, never leave the house without it.


----------



## rather_large_ben (Apr 18, 2010)

I carry a swisstool spirit x and a minimag pro+ in the maglite knife/light combo pouch. This stays on me no matter what, even under my carpenter bibs. I probably use them each 2-3 times a week on average


----------



## Speedlimit190 (Apr 29, 2012)

I have the SOG too. I use it for fishing and that's it. I probably should carry it more, might save some blades on the pocket knives.


----------



## JMV (Aug 10, 2013)

Always have my Leatherman and Spyderco Stretch on me.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

SOG as well. I have mine for about 3 years, still going strong.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

I never leave home without 3 things, a Mini-Mag, multi-tool, and a wallet. :thumbsup:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

That_Dude said:


> I never leave home without 3 things, a Mini-Mag, multi-tool, and a wallet. :thumbsup:


For me it's my Leatherman, LED flashlight, 45, BOB and wallet.


----------



## SamoanThor (Oct 18, 2013)

Only multitool I need is my lineman pliers. Cutters, fish tape puller, hammer, and ever since I cut into that live wire, a half decent pair of strippers.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

People keep buying them for me, I keep selling them on ebay.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have a sog, a leatherman, and a gerber. 

I always carry one with me. 

I used to always carry a pocket knife, and a multi toool is just way more practical.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

mikeh32 said:


> I have a sog, a leatherman, and a gerber.
> 
> I always carry one with me.
> 
> I used to always carry a pocket knife, and a multi toool is just way more practical.


i have a gerber and it stays in my truck emergency kit.
(yes i do carry a first aid kit):laughing:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I throw that junk in the trash. What a waste of metal.


----------



## Roadking Classic (Apr 15, 2013)

leatherman and XDM.


----------



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

Yeah its great if you go in a building to look at a job and you have to open a panel, jbox, wallplate etc..


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Roadking Classic said:


> leatherman and XDM.


That's all? Tell me it starts with a 4.


----------



## Roadking Classic (Apr 15, 2013)

That would be the XDS:thumbsup:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Roadking Classic said:


> That would be the XDS:thumbsup:


Good choice. I like a 45 also. I also carry B.O.B everywhere. One in the truck and one in the car. Sometimes help is hours away here, maybe days. 

_I carry a gun cause a cop is too heavy._
_Beware the man who only has one gun. He probably knows how to use it!_
_Don’t pick a fight with an old man. If he is too old to fight, he’ll just kill you._
_If you find yourself in a fair fight, your tactics suck._


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I also do not use this as my primary tool when working. 

I use it as a last resort, but when I am not working, I tend to use it a lot more


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Seems like those are what everyone in maintenance jobs around a plant carries. I got hassled because I didn't have one. That and a mini mag light, your LOTO lock, a small note pad, and pen.


----------



## samc (Oct 19, 2013)

You're referring to only maintenance guys right? I've never seen other electricians carry a pad and pen. As for the leathermen, ... no. I like to keep it simple outside of my job so no flashlight, leathermens, not even a key loop.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

samc said:


> You're referring to only maintenance guys right? I've never seen other electricians carry a pad and pen. As for the leathermen, ... no. I like to keep it simple outside of my job so no flashlight, leathermens, not even a key loop.


I carry a note book and pencil in my pocket.


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

I used to carry a gerber ( the best ) for demolitions in the army, so now I don't want the hassle of putting it on my belt & to heavy for pockets


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Didn't read the responses but personally anynody who I've ever seen whip one of these out turned out to be gay..........just sayin


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Didn't read the responses but personally anynody who I've ever seen whip one of these out turned out to be gay..........just sayin


You know this is about a multi tool, not multiple "tools"??........just sayin. If this was about dudes at the truck stop, you'd be right on.....just sayin LOL


----------



## m.b.0331 (Sep 25, 2013)

Monkeyboy said:


> I used to carry a gerber ( the best ) for demolitions in the army, so now I don't want the hassle of putting it on my belt & to heavy for pockets


I have a Leatherman SuperTool200 that I always used to carry on my flak jacket; it fit perfectly in a 9mm mag pouch (the hard kind with velcro strap for MOLLE gear, not the cheap ALICE button snap kind). Nowadays I carry it hunting or fishing, times I would not carry pliers or screwdrivers but, but never carry it at work. Too heavy andI have all the full size tools in my tool bag, anyway.


----------



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

Whoever still carries a mag light go to LED. Mag lights stink. Go flyers


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

Monkeyboy said:


> I used to carry a gerber ( the best ) for demolitions in the army, so now I don't want the hassle of putting it on my belt & to heavy for pockets


 I've still got my gerber from my military days, I've beaten the hell out of it over the years and it still looks almost new.  I keep it in the glove box for when I do a walk through and just toss it in my pocket, only thing I wish they had was a Robertson (square head) screwdriver on them. Dam handy when you don't want to carry a pouch or a pocket full of tools.

mcclary's electrical - stop going to bars and asking them to show you their "leatherman" or to see their tool, no wonder you got the wrong impression.:whistling2:


----------



## rather_large_ben (Apr 18, 2010)

Incubus311 said:


> Whoever still carries a mag light go to LED. Mag lights stink. Go flyers


You are the one behind the times! Look up minimag pro and minimag pro+


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

Incubus311 said:


> Whoever still carries a mag light go to LED. Mag lights stink. Go flyers


mag also makes LEDs:whistling2:


----------



## m.b.0331 (Sep 25, 2013)

The regular mini mag, at around $7, is perfect for work. If I lose it or it gets stolen, who cares? I see the LED ones for around $25. No way would I ever carry my good Surefire onto a jobsite.


----------



## pistol pete (Jul 4, 2011)

I never go almost anwyhere with out my leatherman.. its recently been called the magiver tool.. good old leatherman blast ... thing the fact that the holster holds a mini sharipe and short pencil are the best part...


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I pocket clip carry a surge everyday.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Didn't read the responses but personally anynody who I've ever seen whip one of these out turned out to be gay..........just sayin


What's the last thing you remember before you found out they were gay?


----------



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

rather_large_ben said:


> You are the one behind the times! Look up minimag pro and minimag pro+


I carry a streamlight protac 2L. I could flag in a commercial airliner with this bad boy


----------



## rather_large_ben (Apr 18, 2010)

Incubus311 said:


> I carry a streamlight protac 2L. I could flag in a commercial airliner with this bad boy


So 260 lumens from 2 cr123s vs the minimag pro+ 245 lumens from 2 aa


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

mdnitedrftr said:


> I got a Leatherman as a Christmas gift, and it seems like it could come in handy here and there, but then again, it seems a little redundant to carry it when I have all this stuff in my tool pouch.
> 
> Do you guys carry them?


i carry a multi tool set of bags. does that answer it for ya.


----------



## yamatitan (Sep 4, 2010)

rather_large_ben said:


> So 260 lumens from 2 cr123s vs the minimag pro+ 245 lumens from 2 aa


I prefer my sunwayman V11r at 500 lumens with a rechargable. Smaller, lighter, higher output, fully adjustable, capable of AA with extension tube. Whats not to like?


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

I carry a skeletool cx. Very light. Flat blades and Phillips bits. Basic pliers/cutters and knife and bottle opener. I can open a panel, snip a zip tie, crack a beer, open a box etc and it's so light I forget it's even on me.


----------



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

rather_large_ben said:


> So 260 lumens from 2 cr123s vs the minimag pro+ 245 lumens from 2 aa


My lumens are bigger then your lumens 😬


----------



## sparkysteve (Jan 23, 2007)

Leatherman Skeletool. If I'm dressed. It's in my pocket. Not a replacement for real tools, but handy in a pinch.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

I've had a Leatherman Wave for about 5 years now. Carry it every day (unless I'm on a site that prohibits them) and use it daily. Nearly time for me to invest in a new holster for mine as the leather one is just about dead.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Marcus said:


> I've had a Leatherman Wave for about 5 years now. Carry it every day (unless I'm on a site that prohibits them) and use it daily. Nearly time for me to invest in a new holster for mine as the leather one is just about dead.


The pocket clips work better for me I find.


----------



## rather_large_ben (Apr 18, 2010)

I've been carrying this combo for a while now. It comes in handy when I'm not wearing my bibs


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

rather_large_ben said:


> I've been carrying this combo for a while now. It comes in handy when I'm not wearing my bibs


An ACU mini-mag? Where'd you find that one? :laughing:


----------



## rather_large_ben (Apr 18, 2010)

That_Dude said:


> An ACU mini-mag? Where'd you find that one? :laughing:


I forget the vender online but you can search google for 'camo mini mag pro+'


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

Marcus said:


> I've had a Leatherman Wave for about 5 years now. Carry it every day (unless I'm on a site that prohibits them) and use it daily. Nearly time for me to invest in a new holster for mine as the leather one is just about dead.


Out of curiosity, why would a jobsite prohibit you from carrying one? Its a tool after all...


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

mdnitedrftr said:


> Out of curiosity, why would a jobsite prohibit you from carrying one? Its a tool after all...


I couldn't bring one into the post office in Duluth MN.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Jan 31, 2013)

mdnitedrftr said:


> Out of curiosity, why would a jobsite prohibit you from carrying one? Its a tool after all...


Some places consider them to be a knife.

A water district I worked for gave them out in our ppe bags for several years. Turned out that a whole bunch of unqualified people were using them to tweak sensors, pots on big valves, etc., and messing up the telemetry and control. They took them away from everyone but the telemetry techs, construction inspectors that were trained to set up and verify the telemetry components, and a few electricians and pump mechanics.


----------



## Chase13 (Jan 14, 2014)

rather_large_ben said:


> I've been carrying this combo for a while now. It comes in handy when I'm not wearing my bibs


 where did you get that holster?


----------



## rather_large_ben (Apr 18, 2010)

Chase13 said:


> where did you get that holster?


 google mini mag combo sheath


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

rather_large_ben said:


> google mini mag combo sheath


If you never want to have sex again...


----------



## Chase13 (Jan 14, 2014)

chewy said:


> If you never want to have sex again...


 lol nah my girl is good with it I already carry both on my belt just seems easy to have one holster


----------



## rather_large_ben (Apr 18, 2010)

Chase13 said:


> lol nah my girl is good with it I already carry both on my belt just seems easy to have one holster


its a little bulky but I prefer one holster over two! The swisstool spirit x is a little short for the sheath so I folded up about 6' of paracord in the bottom to take up space. Win win!


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

rather_large_ben said:


> google mini mag combo sheath


I can't remember where or who I got it from, but I have one of these on the seat belt shoulder strap in my airplane. It rides down low along the left side of the seat, but easy to reach. 

It's there in case of emergency.


----------

